# ed2k wird nicht unterstützt!?



## marcoX (5. März 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte mir ein mp3 downloaden, wenn ich auf den Link klicke
schreibt er: * ed2k* ist kein registriertes Protokoll!

Wie kann man denn dieses Protokoll reg.?

Marco


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. März 2004)

Hallo marcoX,

ich fände es ganz nützlich wenn du uns sagen könntest
um welchen edonkey Client, Browser und Windowmanager es sich handelt.
Vielleicht könnten wir mit diesen Informationen eine Lösung finden. 

Thorsten

_Mein Auto hat 4 Räder aber es fährt nicht..._


----------



## marcoX (6. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

also ich gehe auf die Seite "saugstube" und wähle mir 
einen Artikel aus. Klickt man drauf, geht ein neues Java-
Fenster auf, in dem man das gewählte downloaden kann.

Wenn ich nun auf download klicke, kommt dann oben
genannte Meldung. Installiert habe ich "MlDonkey".
Den Link ansich kann ich ja nicht kopieren, die Funktion
ist ja scheinbar ausgeschaltet (Java-Script).
Ich benutze weiters den Mozilla und KDE.

Sollte man denn noch etwas machen?

Marco


----------



## JohannesR (6. März 2004)

Google hat mir folgendes geraten:


> Linkhandler für KDE und GNOME
> 
> Seit der GUI Version 0.5.0 ist es möglich die GUI als Linkhandler für KDE oder GNOME einzutragen. Diese Möglichkeit findet man bei den Optionen. Anmerkung: Auch wenn du GNOME2 verwendest kann es nötig sein den Linkhandler für GNOME1 zu installieren, weil noch nicht alle Anwendungen an GNOME2 angepasst sind (z.B. Galeon).
> 
> ...



Ansonsten musst du auf nen anderen KDE-User warten, da kann ich sonst nicht weiter helfen!


----------

